# PSA: The Clymb additional 30%



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

tons of decks on there right now, just search "snowboard"

bindings and boots too.

Lots of Salomon, Yes, 32, ...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:

I just pulled the trigger on this,...










$270 board for $119! Just hope I don't break my ass before the start of the season! :blink:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

WOW. anyone looking for a high quality snowstick for this year....seriously buy from theclymb....YES, Slash, Salomon, Niche, Endeavour......

I wish I could justify another one


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah man, great shit on The Clymb. I just can't justify any more gear.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this,...
> 
> ...


I picked up a longboard a couple of years ago for off-season dicking around. I quickly sold it after realizing I was gonna maim myself. I was way too comfortable with speed from a snowboard and completely sucked at judging my speed in terms of when I could run it out and when I couldn't. It only took a few tuck and rolls for me to say, fuck this shit. I'm gonna kill my damn fool self on this thing. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> I picked up a longboard a couple of years ago for off-season dicking around. I quickly sold it after realizing I was gonna maim myself....
> 
> ....It only took a few tuck and rolls for me to say, fuck this shit. I'm gonna kill my damn fool self on this thing. :laugh:


*Just* what I needed to hear!!! LOL! 

Hmnnnn, wunder if they sell Ass pads on the Clymb! :laugh:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Killer deals on some 32 Lashed's, too bad I'm not a 12.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What's up with the 26, 27, etc sizing on the salomon boots? Is that euro sizing? But a 26 is like a size 5. It's kid sizing. So confused.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

Where does one get the code?

*Edit* My mistake, I see it from the OP. Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's up with the 26, 27, etc sizing on the salomon boots? Is that euro sizing? But a 26 is like a size 5. It's kid sizing. So confused.


Centimeters. 

You can find conversion charts online. I know 28cm = a size 10.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Centimeters.
> 
> You can find conversion charts online. I know 28cm = a size 10.


Men (cm) : Size Charts : Customer Service this chart says 28 is an 11.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Men (cm) : Size Charts : Customer Service this chart says 28 is an 11.


Measure Your Shoe Size | Zappos.com so does Zappos.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Weird. My Salomon F22s are definitely 28cm and they have he US size listed as 10. :dunno:


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Salomon uses the same mondo size system ski boots do. Unfortunately those sizes don't line up with US standard shoe sizes, so you'll get weird things like conversion charts that say different things for the same size. Each US shoe size is something like .8 or .9 cm's, AFAIK, so there's going to be some overlap.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmmm, promo code no longer works. I did just sign up though. Didn't know they had such quality shit.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

weird but the promo code doesn't seem to work for me, I guess all the items I wanted to buy such as the Yes Jackpot/Greats are already heavily discounted and the promo code does not apply :dunno:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Irahi said:


> Salomon uses the same mondo size system ski boots do. Unfortunately those sizes don't line up with US standard shoe sizes, so you'll get weird things like conversion charts that say different things for the same size. Each US shoe size is something like .8 or .9 cm's, AFAIK, so there's going to be some overlap.


So what's an 11? I'm so confused.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Littlebigdreams said:


> weird but the promo code doesn't seem to work for me, I guess all the items I wanted to buy such as the Yes Jackpot/Greats are already heavily discounted and the promo code does not apply :dunno:


It was only a limited time code. Ended earlier today. Still great deals on some boards. Cheers.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I'm so confused.


Welcome to foot size conversions.

Get to a shop and have yourself measured by a ski boot fitter. They'll be able to tell you your mondo length in detail.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this,...
> 
> ...



dope your getting into longboarding at your age !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

hope you get on well with it and have the time or your life...!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've found the mondo sizing to be the most accurate when selecting boots for my feet; assuming the brand is using actual mondo size and not a general conversion based on us foot size.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> dope your getting into longboarding at your age !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> hope you get on well with it and have the time or your life...!!


Haha! Thanks! Yeah, family and neighbors already think I'm weird,.. They give me some pretty strange looks when I'm out on my slack line or balance boards. When they see me on _this_ they're gonna be convinced I've _completely_ lost my mind!

Can you say, "_mid life crisis_?" Lol!


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Haha! Thanks! Yeah, family and neighbors already think I'm weird,.. They give me some pretty strange looks when I'm out on my slack line or balance boards. When they see me on _this_ they're gonna be convinced I've _completely_ lost my mind!
> 
> Can you say, "_mid life crisis_?" Lol!


That's a steal on that setup! I got into longboarding a couple of years ago to keep off the itch of carving turns. Hadn't really stepped on a skateboard since the early '90s. I'm 40 and have people give me shit on the reg. Do yourself a favor and get some pads. You'll obviously pay a much heavier price bailing on asphalt. I learned the hard way and nearly had to scrub this winter.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> Did anybody else get the extra 30% promotion code for the clymb? I was able to get a 161 Slash Straight down to $189 with the code. Plenty of fun lookin boards to get at discounted prices. Code at checkout is firstpurchase.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, homes. Just bought a $600 helmet for $189. I'm stoked. Not sure the wife will be though. 

Troy Lee Designs D3 Composite - Palmer Chrome 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just picked up a Slash Straight as well, will have to decide to keep it or my powdersnake.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Thanks, homes. Just bought a $600 helmet for $189. I'm stoked. Not sure the wife will be though.
> 
> Troy Lee Designs D3 Composite - Palmer Chrome 2013 | Chain Reaction Cycles


MotoX rider?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

The discount seems to still be working, any idea when its over?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

NoOtherOptions said:


> MotoX rider?


Mountain bike downhill/freeride. Gotta have full face out in the gnar.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

Justin said:


> The discount seems to still be working, any idea when its over?


its telling me the discount is invalid now


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> *Just* what I needed to hear!!! LOL!
> 
> Hmnnnn, wunder if they sell Ass pads on the Clymb! :laugh:


If you learn to slide you'll be able to stop kind of like a snowboard (nice board by the way!)


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I got another email saying it's 20% off everything on theclymb. 

TAKE20OFF valid till Wednesday.

Yes Jackpot only 190... hmm... temptations


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

"this promotion is not valid" 

BOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

damn... i guess that coupon is only specific to me. weird


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Littlebigdreams said:


> Yes Jackpot only 190... hmm... temptations


Pull the trigger... you won't regret it. I love the hell outta my Basic.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Used the 30% code when I bought a Yes Big City 162xl for 182 shipped to the door. Then Evo was running a stupid sale and bought my Rome mob boss bindings to go with it. Under 300 for the whole setup. Not a bad on line shopping day. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Big City is the best snowboard I have ever ridden...you will love.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Big City is the best snowboard I have ever ridden...you will love.


Hope so. Bought it to be my less stiff twinish daily rider. Raptor kicks my ass after 5 or 6 hours. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> I just picked up a Slash Straight as well, will have to decide to keep it or my powdersnake.


I look forward to borrowing it! :hope:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's back! Extra 20% off theclymb.com. Lots of boards! Code is Holidayhero.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks!
I was eying a High Society and this was the push.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> It's back! Extra 20% off theclymb.com. Lots of boards! Code is Holidayhero.


Thanks homes. Just picked up a new pair of gloves for $30.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just grabbed an Endeavor Live for $190. Stoke.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> Just grabbed an Endeavor Live for $190. Stoke.


So it worked on Endeavor boards then? Trying to get the women's Diamond but this code doesn't apply to it. Neither does the last 20% off deal. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> So it worked on Endeavor boards then? Trying to get the women's Diamond but this code doesn't apply to it. Neither does the last 20% off deal. :thumbsdown:


Did you try the new Holidayhero code that's for today?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dunno if this is the right thread but martini skate and snow also has 20% off. Not a lot of stuff but it works on current year stuff.

TURKEY20. Ends today.

DESSERT15 IS 15% off tomorrow.

NAP10 for 10% on Sunday.

MARTINI Skate + Snow


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> So it worked on Endeavor boards then? Trying to get the women's Diamond but this code doesn't apply to it. Neither does the last 20% off deal. :thumbsdown:


Hey how've you been TS. Use the code HOLIDAYHERO.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Better prices on Slash and Yes boards than from whiskey militia, more selection also.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

any new extra codes for theclymb?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

triumph.man said:


> any new extra codes for theclymb?


I'll post if I get one.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> I'll post if I get one.


anything?
Want to grab a slash!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BFBF said:


> anything?
> Want to grab a slash!


Nada. But check geartrade I saw one or two for cheap. Also they got put up on the whiskeymilitia private selection area periodically.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got an email update with an extra 20% code. Missionpossible


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, that code is not valid or has expired


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

legends6spd said:


> Sorry, that code is not valid or has expired



It expired on the 27th


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's going again. Super cheap shit. Extra 30%. Spring is the code.:yahoo:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone have experience with their "CIRQ" brand stuff? It appears to be made by theclymb themselves and pretty much has a bogus MSRP, since no one else sells it. Wondering how the waterproofing/breathability on those ryder pants will handle spring riding. They say 20k/20k, but who knows...

I have a lightly insulated pair of goretex pants, but they're still too damn hot for spring riding.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for 30% code. Just picked up the Outdoor Research storm jacket!


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> It's going again. Super cheap shit. Extra 30%. Spring is the code.:yahoo:


Me and my roommate got 2 pairs of Dragon APX for $70 each. Comes with a chrome lens for daytime and a bonus yellow/blue ion lens for night time. Add shipping cost split between us that'd be $74/pair. :yahoo:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Anyone know if this expired or is only valid for certain accounts? I just tried to get the same OR jacket and it says "Spring" is not a valid code.

Edit: Never mind. I found their Facebook page. Code expired 3/31.


----------

